# Slide 150 9.0 laute Schleifgeräuschen



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

guten Abend,
Ich bin nun etwa 10 Wochen glücklicher Besitzer eines Slide 150 9.0 in blau-grün.
Nach 3 etwas längeren Touren vielen mir unter Last und speziell bei Schräglage in Kurven ein lautes Schleifgeräusche auf. 
Da Radon für neue Räder sowieso nach etwa 300km eine erstinspektion empfiehlt, habe ich das Rad vorbeigebracht und direkt angemerkt, dass die auffälligen und störenden Geräusche Bitte überprüft werden sollen.
Als ich das Rad wieder abgeholt habe sagte man mir, dass alles top in Schuss ist.
Hat vielleicht jemand nen Tipp wo die Geräusche herkommen / wie ich sie beseitigen kann und Vorfällen ob sie sicherheitsrelevant sein können.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## fgh789 (6. Februar 2015)

Wird halt evtl. Die Kette am umwerfer Schrammen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Februar 2015)

Lag es definitiv am Antrieb oder könnte es evtl auch eine schleifende Bremse gewesen sein?


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2015)

Kann ein zu weiches Hinterrad sein,dass unter Last die Streben streift.

Wie schwer bist du? 29er oder 650b?

Schleifspuren an den Streben innen zu sehen?

Grüsse


----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin ja noch neu in der Materie, aber schleifende bremsen sind es nicht ( die schleifen ab und zu mal wenn ich zu viel Schlamm abbekommen hab. Das Geräusch ist nen anderes )
Ich hab euch mal nen paar Bilder gemacht und hoffe man erkennt was drauf. Also ich als Neuling kann keinerlei schleifspuren erkennen ( vom Reifen zum Rahmen sind auch überall mehr als genug Platz )
Die Kette sitzt auch super mittig im umwerfer.
Gibt's noch andere Möglichkeiten? Was mich halt verwirrt, dass das Geräusch eig nur in Schräglage unter Last auftaucht.


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Februar 2015)

Naja, da das Problem bei der Inspektion wohl behoben wurde, werden wir hier per Ferndiagnose wahrscheinlich den Fehler nicht mehr finden.Trotzdem noch ein paar Impulse:
Hast die steckachse mal überprüft?
Sind die Kassette und die Kettenblattschrauben fest genug angezogen?
Das Problem mit den Kettenblattschrauben hatte ich nämlich kürzlich am HT.


----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

Nach der Inspektion sind die Geräusche ja leider geblieben...
Ok das sind nochmal gute Tipps. Werde ich checken.
Danke


----------



## SeppmitS (6. Februar 2015)

Steckachse prüfen, ob diese wirklich außreichend fest angezogen ist. Nicht das hier evtl. im Ruhezustand alles top scheint, unter Belastung das Rad aber ausschert/verschränkt.


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Februar 2015)

Steef90 schrieb:


> Nach der Inspektion sind die Geräusche ja leider geblieben...
> Ok das sind nochmal gute Tipps. Werde ich checken.
> Danke


Achso. Dachte, dass sie durch die Inspektion behoben worden. Kommt in deinem ersten Eintrag nicht ganz rüber find ich.
Ich hoffe du findest den Fehler.


----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

Als ich es gerade nochmal gelesen habe ist es mir auch aufgefallen. Leider ist das störende Geräusch jedoch auch nach der Inspektion geblieben.
Sollte ich es vielleicht einfach nochmal vorbei fahren und drauf bestehen dass sie es als Reklamation nochmal kostenlos checken sollen.


----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

Habe alle Tipps befolgt und alles gecheckt. War jedoch alles super.
Bei einer erneuten Probefahrt konnte ich das Geräusch genauer lokalisieren und vom Tonfall etwas genauer zuordnen. 
Das Geräusch kommt von vorne. Der Ton ist eine Mischung aus blechernem klappern ( wie von ner losen Speiche ) und schleifen. Beim genaueren betrachten der frontscheibe etc ist mir dann etwas aufgefallen. 
Zwischen bremsscheibe und Federgabel befinden sich maximal 1,5mm Luft. 
Das würde doch auch meine Beobachtung ( das Auftreten der Geräusche in Schräglage ) erklären oder? So wie es aussieht fängt die bremsscheibe bei minimaler Belastung an an der Gabel zu schleifen.
Ich hoffe auf den Bildern kann man es erkennen / erahnen ( Bild 1: Position der bremsscheibe & grauer Abrieb an der federgabel Bild 2: Abstand von Gabel und bremsscheibe ) 
Darf sowas bei solch guten / teuren Rädern sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

Für mich als Anfänger sieht das nach nem groben Konstruktionsfehler aus...


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2015)

Bitte noch ein Foto vom Scheibenadapter bzw in Fahrtrichtung. Sind Schleifspuren an der Innenseite der Gabel? Achse korrekt fest?

Und den Anfänger ignorieren 

Grüsse


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Februar 2015)

Überprüf nochmal alle Bremsscheibenschrauben bzgl des richtigen Drehmoments. Hat das Laufrad leichtes seitliches Spiel, wenn du dran wackelst? Überprüf auf jeden Fall die vordere Steckachse.


----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

Ehm bei der verbauten Fox 32 Talas 26 CTD Adjust FIT, Taper, QR15 ist doch ne (entschuldigt, dass ich mich mit den Fachbegriffen noch nicht so auskenne) Durchsteckachse verbaut. Ein falsches Verbauen ist dort doch im Grunde ausgeschlossen.
Das Rad selbst saß aber auch perfekt.
Habe das Rad jetzt nochmal zu Radon gefahren und das "Problem" geschildert.
Laut Mitarbeiter sind diese 1mm Abstand von Federgabel zur Bremsscheibe vollkommen normal und das Schleifgeräusch kann maximal von der Bremse / dem Bremsbelag kommen.
Stattdessen hat er mich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich meine Bremsscheibe ja sowieso schon beschädigt habe (weil sie minimal eiert).
Da frage ich mich ja auch schon wo das bitte passiert sein soll. Das Rad wurde 3 oder 4 mal auf recht entspannten 30km Touren aufm Waldweg gefahren, kein Sturz, keine Sprünge nichts...
Auf etwas Nachdruck hat man das Rad aber zur erneuten Überprüfung dabehalten.
Ich bin gespannt, was mir bei der Abholung gesagt wird.
Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, auch wenn ich neu im Bereich MTB bin. Ich habe schon diverse Räder gehabt ( von billigen Discounter-Modellen über, Carver, Scott, Cube, Radon) . Das ist das erste Rad bei dem ich einen so minimalen Abstand zwischen Gabel und Bremsscheibe gesehen habe. Und der Techniker hat mir selbst gesagt, dass z.B. im Wiegeschritt völlig normal ist, dass bestimmte Kräfte wirken und die Scheibe sich seitlich etwas bewegt. Also muss ich als Hersteller doch mehr als dieses 2 Blatt Papier breites Spiel zwischen Scheibe und Gabel lassen !?


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2015)

Handwerker und Verkäufer sagen immer gerne "das gehört so" 

Das ignorieren. Du hast eine Steckachse, da kann man in der Tat nicht viel falsch machen.

Was ist mit den Schleifspuren auf der Innenseite der Gabel? War da was?

Schläge in die Scheibe kommen schnell, Anschlagen beim Transport kann da schon reichen. Es gibt ein Tool, um Bremsscheiben zu richten, ist einfach. Ggf holst du dir "das blaue Buch der Fahrradtechnik".

Aber erst mal warten, was die Werkstatt sagt. Seid ihr zusammen Probe gefahren?

Grüsse


----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

Ja an der Innenseite  der Gabel konnte ich Schleifspuren erkennen. Natürlich beim ausgebauten Vorderrad deutlich leichter zu erkennen, als mit eingebautem Rad. Der Handwerker hob das Rad kurz hoch, drehte dran und sagte: keine Geräusche.
Auf meinen Hinweis, dass dort sogar Schleifspuren seien, sagte er nur: Ich sehe hier absolut nichts unübliches. ( Natürlich auch schwer möglich bei einem Herrn im etwas höheren Alter, der seine Brille nicht auf hat und Schleifspuren hinter einer verbauten Bremsscheibe entdecken will. und das mit einem maximal 2sekunden langen Blick)
Auf den Hinweis, er solle bitte kurz Probefahren und würde das laute schleifen sofort hören, bekam ich nur zu hören: Sie können das Rad gerne nochmal hier lassen, ich kann jedoch so keine Mängel feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Februar 2015)

Die Steckachse kannst du prinzipiell nicht falsch einbauen. Das Überprüfen bezog sich eher darauf, ob sie fest genug reingedreht ist.
So wie ich das nach deinen neusten Informationen jetzt interpretiere, dürfte das Schleifgeräusch von der Bremsscheibe kommen. Wenn die nicht mehr komplett plan ist, dann schleift sie natürlich bei jeder Umdrehung immer an einer Stelle am Belag. Die Schräglage in den Kurven verstärkt dies zusätzlich.
Aber du schriebst anfangs etwas bzgl Schräglage _unter Last_: Hat sich das erübrigt?


----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

Also ein leichtes Schleifen am Bremsbelag ist mir nichts neues. Vorallem bei den "Formula The One" sind Schleifgeräusche und quietschen ja "normal".
In meinem Fall geht es aber darum, dass die Scheibe an der Gabel schleift ( und auch klare Schleifspuren an der Gabel zu sehen sind ).
Leider kommt das auf dem Foto nicht rüber, da ich blöder weise das Rad nicht ausgebaut habe, bevor ich das Foto geschossen hab.
Aber gehen wir jetzt einfach mal davon aus, ich bin nicht komplett bescheuert und kann ein wirklich lautes und sehr störendes Schleifgeräusch an dem Vorderrad in Verbindung mit Schleifspuren ( Kreisrunden Schrammen im Lack der Gabel, genau hinter der Bremsscheibe ) richtig deuten,
dann stimmt ihr mir doch zu, dass sowas bei so einem Rad in der Preisklasse keinesfalls passieren darf.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?
In der Schräglage unter Last ist es mir speziell aufgefallen. Es reicht aber auch schon aus, dass ich einfach nur leicht in die Kurve fahre.


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Februar 2015)

Das dürfte allgemein nicht passieren. Ich kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, wo der Fehler liegt, dass die Scheibe an der Gabel schleift...
Die einzigen Punkte, die mir dazu einfallen, habe ich oben bereits geschrieben...
Naja, bin gespannt, was du von der Werkstatt für ne Rückmeldung bekommst. Wann kannst du's wieder abholen?


----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

Ich kann dir relativ genau sagen woran es liegt. Die Federgabel / Befestigung des Bremszylinders ragt einige Millimeter nach Innen. Ansich ist das noch nichts ungewöhnliches. Zum Problem wird es nur in Kombination mit der 180mm Scheibe. Ein Durchmesser von 160 oder weniger würder perfekt an Federgabel und Befestigung etc vorbeikommen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt hab.
Wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe, dann kann ich es morgen Abend abholen.
Bin auch sehr auf die Rückmeldung gespannt und werde mich bei der Abholung mit einer Antwort wie: Das ist alles richtig so
nicht zufriedengeben.


----------



## filiale (6. Februar 2015)

Kannst ja nach der Abholung auf dem Parkplatz ne Runde drehen und bist dann 5 Minuten später wieder im Laden.
Offenbar haben andere kein Problem mit ihrem Rad und schleifenden Scheiben an der Gabel, sonst wäre das hier schon längst bekannt geworden. Somit bist Du ein Einzelfall, was bedeuten würde, daß irgend etwas grundsätzliches nicht stimmt.


----------



## filiale (6. Februar 2015)

Wenn Du eh schon im Laden bist, schau doch mal bei den anderen Neurädern, eventuell sogar gleiches Modell. Wie groß ist da der Abstand ? Dann haste den direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

Habe bereits mit nem Mitarbeiter aus dem Verkauf an anderen Rädern geschaut ( leider haben sie das gleiche Rad nicht mehr in Laden ).
Es war also nur ein Vergleich mit vergleichbaren Rädern möglich. Aber das macht denke ich wenig Sinn, weil die verbauten Teile ja doch immer minimal abweichen. Also einfach mal abwarten was nach dem erneuten Werkstattbesuch, mit genauem Hinweis auf das Problem, herauskommt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Februar 2015)

Steef90 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir relativ genau sagen woran es liegt. Die Federgabel / Befestigung des Bremszylinders ragt einige Millimeter nach Innen. Ansich ist das noch nichts ungewöhnliches. Zum Problem wird es nur in Kombination mit der 180mm Scheibe. Ein Durchmesser von 160 oder weniger würder perfekt an Federgabel und Befestigung etc vorbeikommen.
> Ich hoffe, dass ich mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt hab.
> Wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe, dann kann ich es morgen Abend abholen.
> Bin auch sehr auf die Rückmeldung gespannt und werde mich bei der Abholung mit einer Antwort wie: Das ist alles richtig so
> nicht zufriedengeben.


Steef frage an dich nur damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann, gebe mal deine Gr. und dein Gewicht würde mir gern am
Montag die Sache mal anschauen .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Steef90 (6. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Steef frage an dich nur damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann, gebe mal deine Gr. und dein Gewicht würde mir gern am
> Montag die Sache mal anschauen .   Gruß Bodo


Vielen Dank schonmal dafür, dass man auch vom Hersteller (Abseits des Stores) wahrgenommen wird.
Ich bin 182cm groß und wiege 76kg.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Senecca (7. Februar 2015)

Habe das gleiche Bike und hatte auch genau das gleiche Problem. War verdammt laut das Geräusch und ziemlich peinlich wenn man mit Kumpels gefahren ist. Klang fast so als fällt alles auseinander . Hatte dann die Bremsscheiben gegen die XT Bremsscheiben ausgetauscht und seitdem ist absolute Ruhe. mein Thread damals
Hatte vom von fast allen Stellen (Radon Support, lokaler Händler, Forum, etc.) immer wieder gehört, dass die Formula Scheiben zum rasseln/quietschen neigen.
Versuch es wie gesagt mal mit einer XT Scheibe, die kosten ja auch nicht viel. ~20€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steef90 (7. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Aber ich erwarte da schon eher, dass mir der radon Megastore in Bonn, bei einem wenige Wochen, fast umgefahrenem bike aus diesem preissegment eine anständige Lösung anbietet. Bei dieser Lösung Rede ich dann aber weniger davon, dass ich nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen muss.
Aber es ist schonmal gut zu hören, dass ich nicht der einzige mit solch einem Problem bin.


----------



## Senecca (7. Februar 2015)

Mein Slide hatte das Problem auch von Anfang an. Wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich deutlich schwerer bin als du und ich das Problem lange Zeit auf mein Gewicht geschoben habe 
Ich hatte keine Lust Radon mit dem "Problemchen" zu nerven und die 40€ Investition für die zwei neuen XT Scheiben in Gutscheinform oder whatever zurück zu verlangen. Zumal der Ticketsupport sowieso wenig hilfreich war und das Ticket nie vollständig beantwortet und geschlossen wurde.

Musst du wissen ob du dich wegen 2% vom Bikewert rumärgern möchtest. So eine Bremsscheibe ist übrigens selbst für einen absoluten Laien sehr einfach austauschbar. Wenn ich es mit meinen zwei linken Händen hinbekomme, dann schaffst du das auch!


----------



## Steef90 (7. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe deinen Einwand. Sorry schonmal für'n kleinen offtopic Post.
 Ich sehe das ganze jedoch etwas anders.
Wenn du dir z.b. Nen neues E-Klasse Coupé kaufst (etwa 50.000€ ) und nach wenigen Kilometern ein schleifen an einer der Bremsen hörst, dann fährst du zum Händler und lässt es checken. Du wirst drauf bestehen, dass er dir das ganze unter der gesetzlichen garantieregelung repariert. Auch diese Reparatur könntest du ohne Probleme für 2% des Kaufpreises selber irgendwo in Auftrag geben oder so. Verstehst du was ich sagen will?
Ich kaufe keine hochwertigen Produkte, um direkt nach dem Kauf weiteres Geld in die Hand nehmen zu müssen, damit das Produkt einwandfrei funktioniert.
Dann könnte ich auch auf billigprodukte zurückgreifen und mir regelmäßig neu kaufen.


----------



## Senecca (7. Februar 2015)

Ich versteh' deinen Punkt absolut, sehe die Sache aber doch etwas anders. 
Okay, jetzt vollkommen Off Topic ;-)
Für mich ist das Slide 150 9.0 eher der VW Passat (solide, sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis, aber unspektakulär) unter den All Mountains. Der Preis orientiert sich dabei aber eher an einem Dacia Logan. Wenn da jetzt das Wischerblatt kaputt geht, fahre ich nicht in die Werkstatt und lass das auf Garantie/Gewährleistung machen, sondern freu mich über die gute Qualität zum wahnsinns Preis für mein Gefährt und investiere die 2 Euro Fünfzig in neue Gummis.
Back 2 Topic:
Wenn du in der Nähe von Bonn wohnst kannst du ja mal dort in der Werkstatt vorbeischauen. Ich hätte 200 km Anfahrt von der Bergstraße aus und das hätte sich nicht gelohnt. Und auf E-Mail Terror/Stress hatte ich auch keine Lust.


----------



## Steef90 (7. Februar 2015)

Also in dem Punkt was Email Support angeht kann ich auch nur sagen. Ich hatte vor etwa 4 Wochen schonmal den Support angeschrieben und um Rat gefragt. Bis heute hab ich leider keine Rückmeldung bekommen. Und ja, ich habe vielleicht 5km zum Laden da sieht man das ganze vermutlich wirklich etwas anders.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Februar 2015)

Steef90 schrieb:


> Also in dem Punkt was Email Support angeht kann ich auch nur sagen. Ich hatte vor etwa 4 Wochen schonmal den Support angeschrieben und um Rat gefragt. Bis heute hab ich leider keine Rückmeldung bekommen. Und ja, ich habe vielleicht 5km zum Laden da sieht man das ganze vermutlich wirklich etwas anders.


Hallo Steef90,
natürlich versuchen wir immer der Flut von Mails Herr zu werden. Aber es kann immer mal was durchrutschen. Sorry for that... Ansonsten hast Du natürlich recht, auch ein VW Passat sollte den Anspruch erfüllen, einwandfrei zu funktionieren. Nun ist es allerdings so, daß Geräuschentwicklungen bei den Scheibenbremsherstellern grds. als systemimmanent angesehen wird. Auch fast alle Scheibenbremsen an Autos oder Motorrädern machen Geräusche. Die werden nur von den Motoren übertönt.
Wir werden gerne das Rad auf einwandfreie Funktion und geringstmöglich Geräuschentwicktlung hin überprüfen. Ob die Bremse damit aber völlig geräuschfrei wird, kann Dir niemand garantieren.
Beim Verwenden nicht frei gegebener Bremsscheiben anderer Hersteller erlöscht die Garantie, daher bitte ich um Verständnis, daß dies für uns keine Lösung ist.


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2015)

Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse ?


----------



## Steef90 (11. Februar 2015)

Jaein, Ich war gestern Abend bei Radon um mein Rad zu holen.
Laut Mitarbeiter (er hat sich nicht selber um das Rad gekümmert, daher konnte er mir nur sagen, was auf dem Serviceschein stand) hatte die Bremsscheibe einen Schlag. Dieser wurde behoben und die Bremsen nachgestellt.
Bei einer kurzen Probefahrt vor der Filiale musste ich leider feststellen, dass die Geräusche zwar besser / leiser geworden sind. Es sind aber trotzdem Schleifgeräusche zu hören (und es handelt sich immer noch nicht um normale Schleifgeräusche von der Bremse selbst).
Also sofort wieder rein in den Laden und nochmal mit dem Mitarbeiter sprechen. Ich habe ihm nochmal genau erklärt was mein Problem war / ist. Daraufhin hat er sich das Vorderrad / Bremsscheibe etc angeschaut und mir zugestimmt, dass der Platz zwischen Bremsscheibe und Gabel mehr als dürftig ist.
Das Ende vom Lied ist: Das Fahrrad verweilt weiter bei Radon und ich warte auf eine zufriedenstellende Lösung.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja wie bei einer Autowerkstatt, die sagen das Problem wäre behoben ohne selbst mal eine Probefahrt gemacht zu haben...

Könnte es sein daß ein Spacer an der Nabe fehlt um die Achse zu "verlängern" und somit den Abstand zwischen Gabel Tauchrohr und Nabe/Bremsscheibe vergrößert ?

Schraub doch mal ein anderes Laufrad von einem Neurad in Dein Bike, dann sieht man doch den Unterschied...dauert 2 Minuten und auch die Werkstatt versteht endlich worum es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steef90 (12. Februar 2015)

Am Dienstag sagte mir der Mitarbeiter, dass das Rad spätestens Donnerstag fertig sein soll.
Ich rief also heute in der Filiale an um zu fragen, ob das Rad abholbereit ist.
Der Mitarbeiter sagte mir, er müsse kurz nachfragen, was Sie gestern an dem Rad gemacht haben und würde mich dann sofort zurück rufen.
Als ich nach 90 Minuten immer noch keine Antwort hatte, habe ich nochmals angerufen. Leider ging diesmal nur eine Mitarbeiterin vom Empfang ans Telefon, die mir Mitteilte, dass Sie wegen Karneval nur bis 13 Uhr (noch 10Minuten auf haben).
Man würde sich aber bestimmt Morgen mal bei mir melden.
Ich bin eigentlich schon Jahre lang überzeugt von den Radon Bikes und war auch mit dem Kundenservice sehr zufrieden.
Was ich die letzten 2 Wochen erleben durfte lässt mich an meiner Zufriedenheit leider sehr stark zweifeln.
Ich bin gespannt, wie die Geschichte ausgeht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2015)

Steef90 schrieb:


> Am Dienstag sagte mir der Mitarbeiter, dass das Rad spätestens Donnerstag fertig sein soll.
> Ich rief also heute in der Filiale an um zu fragen, ob das Rad abholbereit ist.
> Der Mitarbeiter sagte mir, er müsse kurz nachfragen, was Sie gestern an dem Rad gemacht haben und würde mich dann sofort zurück rufen.
> Als ich nach 90 Minuten immer noch keine Antwort hatte, habe ich nochmals angerufen. Leider ging diesmal nur eine Mitarbeiterin vom Empfang ans Telefon, die mir Mitteilte, dass Sie wegen Karneval nur bis 13 Uhr (noch 10Minuten auf haben).
> ...


Hab mir dein Rad am Montag mal angeschaut , war nach der Nacharbeit also die Geräusche wahren da aber in Rahmen wie sie
bei der 32er bei der Formula normal sein kann. Die zwei Bauteile ergeben bei seitlichen Belastungsspitzen leichte Schleifgeräusche
ist so. Habe mit Formula gesprochen da ist man der Ansicht das dabei die Bremssicherheit in keinen fall Beeinträchtigt wird .
Sehe das so das es heute besser Lösungen gibt aber ein wirklicher Mangel ist das nicht da von keiner Seite weder Gabel wie
Bremsenhersteller eine Geräuschlose Arbeit zugesagt wurde. Gebe zu das wir heute  die Bremse so nicht mehr Verbauen
würden aber auch aktuell  gibt es Hochgelobte Bremsen mit einen ähnlich geringen Spalt maß .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hab mir dein Rad am Montag mal angeschaut , war nach der Nacharbeit also die Geräusche wahren da aber in Rahmen wie sie
> bei der 32er bei der Formula normal sein kann. Die zwei Bauteile ergeben bei seitlichen Belastungsspitzen leichte Schleifgeräusche
> ist so. Habe mit Formula gesprochen da ist man der Ansicht das dabei die Bremssicherheit in keinen fall Beeinträchtigt wird .
> Sehe das so das es heute besser Lösungen gibt aber ein wirklicher Mangel ist das nicht da von keiner Seite weder Gabel wie
> ...



Wenn die Bremsscheibe an der Gabel schleift und am Tauchrohr Schleifspuren hinterläßt (so wie Steef90 das festgestellt hat), dann ist das definitiv nicht normal. Hier geht es doch um Materialabtrag, wenn auch nur sehr gering. So etwas ist sicherlich nicht im Sinne von Radon, Formula und Fox im Zusammenspiel.

Das die Bremse Geräusche macht ist sicherlich ok und noch im rahmen, wenn auch im Einzelfall ärgerlich, meine XT ist manchmal auch etwas zickig, aber Schleifspuren deuten schon noch auf einen Mangel hin.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn die Bremsscheibe an der Gabel schleift und am Tauchrohr Schleifspuren hinterläßt (so wie Steef90 das festgestellt hat), dann ist das definitiv nicht normal. Hier geht es doch um Materialabtrag, wenn auch nur sehr gering. So etwas ist sicherlich nicht im Sinne von Radon, Formula und Fox im Zusammenspiel.
> 
> Das die Bremse Geräusche macht ist sicherlich ok und noch im rahmen, wenn auch im Einzelfall ärgerlich, meine XT ist manchmal auch etwas zickig, aber Schleifspuren deuten schon noch auf einen Mangel hin.


Das kommt nicht vor,Spuren sind nur am  Bremsadapter und die können gar nicht beim Fahren entstehen sondern sind
bei der Radmontage entstanden. Das ist mein Privates Urteil nicht als Entwickler von Bikes sondern als Zweiradmechaniker
Meister und als Formula Bremsgegner.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Steef90 (12. Februar 2015)

Danke Bodo,
Es hilft schonmal zu wissen, dass die Gabel und die Bremsanlage dadurch keinen Schaden nehmen kann.
Der Kommentar von Radon Bikes ist für mich allerdings noch nicht ganz verständlich.
Wenn ich mir also (meiner Meinung nach bessere Bremsscheiben z.B. Shimano XT Scheiben) einbaue oder einbauen lasse, wieso bzw. verfällt dann meine Garantie für das Rad?
Gruß Stefan


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2015)

Steef90 schrieb:


> Danke Bodo,
> Es hilft schonmal zu wissen, dass die Gabel und die Bremsanlage dadurch keinen Schaden nehmen kann.
> Der Kommentar von Radon Bikes ist für mich allerdings noch nicht ganz verständlich.
> Wenn ich mir also (meiner Meinung nach bessere Bremsscheiben z.B. Shimano XT Scheiben) einbaue oder einbauen lasse, wieso bzw. verfällt dann meine Garantie für das Rad?
> Gruß Stefan


Also wenn du XT Scheiben verwendest so ist das eine Verbesserung . Aber die Firma Formula könnte Garantie verweigern,
aber ich nehme an das du sowieso nicht erwartest das sie dir auf die Scheiben Garantie gewähren.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steef90 (12. Februar 2015)

Nein bei Teilen, wie Bremsscheiben, würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen, irgendwelche Garantieansprüche zu stellen.
Besten Dank.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2015)

Dann kaufe Dir eine XT Scheibe, und bei Problemen schraubst Du wieder die blöde Formula drauf, weiß ja keiner...wenn Formula so stur ist dann haben sie es nicht besser verdient.


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2015)

Steef90 schrieb:


> Ja an der Innenseite  der Gabel konnte ich Schleifspuren erkennen.



Nach Aussage von Bodo sind da keine Schleifspuren, sondern am Bremsadapter. Das ist ein riesen Unterschied ! Bitte das nächste Mal genauer sein, immerhin verläßt man sich auf so eine Aussage. Oder ein Bild der Schleifspuren machen (die ja jetzt nur Montagespuren sind was kein Problem darstellt).


----------



## Steef90 (13. Februar 2015)

Ich reiche das Foto gerne noch nach, wenn ich das Rad wieder habe


----------



## thor_snow (14. Februar 2015)

@Steef90 ... verbaue dir einfach Icetec Scheiben und alles ist gut .... Habe an meinem Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 Sl selbst eine Formula The One verbaut und hatte das gleiche Problem früher .... Scheiben getauscht und Ruhe ist ....  klar kann ich das auch ein wenig verstehen das du bissel sauer bist aber die Scheiben kosten net die Welt und bevor du dich weiter rumärgerst wechsel sie einfach ...

MfG


----------



## Steef90 (14. Februar 2015)

Ja ich habe das Rad jetzt wieder und mache morgen und Montag 2 etwas ausgedehntere touren. Wenn's von den geräuschen ok ist, ist alles gut, wenn nicht dann hole ich mir die xt ICE tec. Kosten ja Max 40 pro Scheibe.


----------



## Heitzerl (15. Februar 2015)

Bin ich gerade ja doch froh, dass ich mich fürs 2015er Slide 8 entschieden habe und einfach stur auf die XT Bremse vertraut hab, hätte das 2014er 9.0 gekauft, aber nicht mit Formula


----------



## bik3rid3r (15. Februar 2015)

Die XT-Bremsen waren damals auch ein Grund, weshalb ich das 2014er Slide 8.0 gewählt habe. Ich finde es müssen aber nicht mal die XT Scheiben sein. Ich fahre die SLX (~10€/Stück) und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Heitzerl (15. Februar 2015)

Gut , momentan hab ich halt noch die originalen trauf ( Shimano SM-RT56M ) . Andere gibts bei mir erst wenn die am Ende sind. Dann auch was SLX/XT mäßiges.


----------



## bik3rid3r (15. Februar 2015)

Heitzerl schrieb:


> Gut , momentan hab ich halt noch die originalen trauf ( Shimano SM-RT56M ) . Andere gibts bei mir erst wenn die am Ende sind. Dann auch was SLX/XT mäßiges.


Die hatte ich auch drauf. Sind offiziell aber nur für Resinbeläge freigegeben...
Da die SLX fast nix kosten bin ich da lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen. Sind aber auch schöner und leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzerl (15. Februar 2015)

Aso joa , wenn man andre Beläge fahren will


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2015)

Also wenn die Scheibe am Gabelholm schleifen würde, dann würde sich das Rad auch nicht mehr drehen da der Scheibenverzug so groß wäre das es gar nicht mehr vernünftig durch die Bremsbacken laufen würde. Ein Bremsscheibenverzug den Radon gerichtet hat kann nur wenige Zehntel gewesen sein, alles andere im mm Bereich würde ich pers. austauschen und nicht richten. Der Spalt zwischen Gabelholm und Scheibe wird auch bei ner XT Bremse in etwa gleich sein da hier die Flucht ja durch Befestigung der Bremse und Scheibenposition auf der Achse vorgegeben ist.

Ich würde auch empfehlen die Formula Wabbelbelche gegen XT Scheiben zu tauschen, oder halt gegen die teuren zweiteiligen von Formula, aber die sin wie erwähnt recht teuer ! Hat nicht nur den Vorteil das die blöden Schleifgeräusche aufhören sondern die an und für sich ja bissige Bremse lässt sich noch'n deut besser dosieren wie ich finde. zu dem Thema mit den Scheiben wirst du auch hier im Forum seitenweise Material finden. Hab damals auch einiges versucht mit den Formula Scheiben vom anfasen der Beläge bis zum entgraten der Scheiben, das klingeln hab ich aber nur mit den XT Scheiben weg bekommen.

Bestellste dir für vorne noch gleich nen 203er Adapter mit und machst ne 203er Scheibe drauf das reicht dann für maximales Gefälle


----------



## filiale (15. März 2015)

Und was ist nun mit dem Bild von den Schrammen am Gabelholm das Du versprochen hast ? Wenn Du um Rat fragst, wäre es auch nett das Ergebnis zu posten. Es wäre auch dem Hersteller gegenüber fair, der sich hier wirklich bemüht hat. Danke


----------

